# Dilly Bread



## homebrew & bbq (Jan 25, 2008)

I smoked a chuck roast the other day and made sandwiches using this bread and some horseradish sauce. The flavors worked really well together.


*Dilly Bread*

1 pkg. yeast
1/4 cup warm water
1 cup cottage cheese
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon onion
1 teaspoon dillseed
1 teaspoon soda
1 unbeaten egg
2 1/4 - 2 1/2 cups flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon softened butter

Dissolve yeast in water. Mix with other ingredients. Let rise once until doubled. Dough will be soft. Bake at 350 degrees in a 1 1/2 or 2-quart casserole for 40-50 minutes.


----------



## jts70 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds good Hb , Thanks


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 25, 2008)

That's another one I've gotta try.  Just have to wait 'til I'm off my diet.


----------

